# Do we get tipped more during the holiday season?



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Starting next week the holiday season is upon us. I wasn't driving last year so I was wondering if we fell into the category of the mailman, newspaper carrier, salon worker, the doorman, garbage man......
Maybe the regular Pax that don't tip have been saving up to tip us during the holiday season? 🤔


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I'll I can say is NO! I have driven the past 2 holiday seasons and you would think that people would tip better but they do not. In the week leading up to Christmas last year I made an extra effort to be nice and even wore a "Santa Hat"for laughs. At the time my rating was around 4.94. (Just for context I don't care about ratings). During the 12 days of Christmas not only didn't tips get better but the grinches gave me 2-1*'s and 1-2*. Not only that but I charged a cleaning fee for some paxhole who threw up from drinking too much at a Christmas party and he reported me for unsafe driving in retaliation. Ho Ho Ho, no tips won't grow!


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Seamus said:


> I'll I can say is NO! I have driven the past 2 holiday seasons and you would think that people would tip better but they do not. In the week leading up to Christmas last year I made an extra effort to be nice and even wore a "Santa Hat". At the time my rating was around 4.94. (Just for context I don't care about ratings). During the 12 days of Christmas not only didn't tips get better but the grinches gave me 2-1*'s and 1-2*. Not only that but I charged a cleaning fee for some paxhole who threw up from drinking too much at a Christmas party and he reported me for unsafe driving in retaliation. Ho Ho Ho, no tips won't grow!


Your response makes me weep violently. &#128557; I thought I was in for a happy prosperous holiday season with gift cards, cookies, presents, & treats........ so all these Pax are grinches


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

WNYuber said:


> Starting next week the holiday season is upon us. I wasn't driving last year so I was wondering if we fell into the category of the mailman, newspaper carrier, salon worker, the doorman, garbage man......
> Maybe the regular Pax that don't tip have been saving up to tip us during the holiday season? &#129300;


I get more offers of food as tips during the holidays. Basically they're giving me a white elephant gift, they don't like the particular place so pawn it off on me.

Cookies from the cookie exchange party, free coffee from a coffee shop, free meal coupons from people that received them as a gift but don't like the restaurant.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

MHR said:


> I get more offers of food as tips during the holidays. Basically they're giving me a white elephant gift, they don't like the particular place so pawn it off on me.
> 
> Cookies from the cookie exchange party, free coffee from a coffee shop, free meal coupons from people that received them as a gift but don't like the restaurant.


I will take ANYTHING people give me. Something is better than the usual nothing I always get. My grandpa always said "anything u can get for free.......TAKE IT......if u dont like it....throw it out!"


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

MHR said:


> I get more offers of food as tips during the holidays. Basically they're giving me a white elephant gift, they don't like the particular place so pawn it off on me.
> 
> Cookies from the cookie exchange party, free coffee from a coffee shop, free meal coupons from people that received them as a gift but don't like the restaurant.


I'll take those every time. I may like the restaurant and if I don't generally, I'm pretty easy going so I'm sure I can find at least 1 thing I'll like.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

WNYuber said:


> Your response makes me weep violently. &#128557; I thought I was in for a happy prosperous holiday season with gift cards, cookies, presents, & treats........ so all these Pax are grinches


Don't worry, last year Uber sent out Buy one get one free coupons to Starbucks in appreciation for the Holidays! Who needs tips when you are getting sweet coupons from Uber.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

WNYuber said:


> I will take ANYTHING people give me. Something is better than the usual nothing I always get. My grandpa always said "anything u can get for free.......TAKE IT......if u dont like it....throw it out!"


Yep and if I don't like what they give me I usually know someone else who will.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Don't worry, last year Uber sent out Buy one get one free coupons to Starbucks in appreciation of the Holidays!


Wait really? All joking aside....will Uber give us any type of gift or Christmas bonus?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

WNYuber said:


> Wait really? All joking aside....will Uber give us any type of gift or Christmas bonus?


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:

You're so silly...the answer is NO.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

MHR said:


> Yep and if I don't like what they give me I usually know someone else who will.


EXACTLY, life is about "re-gifting"....some gifts have to go thru 10 cycles to end up in the right hands of somebody who will use it or love it


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

WNYuber said:


> Wait really? All joking aside....will Uber give us any type of gift or Christmas bonus?


Seriously, a buy one get one free coupon to Starbucks last year.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

People have less money at the holidays and the majority don’t value rideshare, so I am guessing “no” for nearly every type of market.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> People have less money at the holidays and the majority don't value rideshare, so I am guessing "no" for nearly every type of market.


Remember what Sally said to Charlie Brown:
"All I want is my fair share, all I want is what I have coming to me"


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> Starting next week the holiday season is upon us. I wasn't driving last year so I was wondering if we fell into the category of the mailman, newspaper carrier, salon worker, the doorman, garbage man......
> Maybe the regular Pax that don't tip have been saving up to tip us during the holiday season? &#129300;


Money's tight....
&#128073;MANY (if not all) passengers have INCREASED Financial
Obligations during the holiday season....

.......Uber Drivers ain't one of those obligations ✔


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> Remember what Sally said to Charlie Brown:
> "All I want is my fair share, all I want is what I have coming to me"
> View attachment 379426


Hm, I can recommend: cash rides, better paying job, figuring out how to squeeze tips out of rides. None of the above are necessarily easy to do or advisable.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> *I will take ANYTHING people give me. *


Haven't you TAKEN Enough Shit
from Passengers this Fiscal year ?


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

16 People you should tip for the holidays.....and we didn't make the list :i'm mad:

https://www.kiplinger.com/slideshow...ple-you-should-tip-at-the-holidays/index.html


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> 16 People you should tip for the holidays.....and we didn't make the list


Interesting &#129300;
An article on Who U should Tip ⬆......

..........and on the same page ⬇

"_SEE ALSO: 12 Reasons You'll Never Be a Millionaire"_
Quote: If you don't save money, you're never going to be rich, Unquote
_https://www.kiplinger.com/slideshow...sons-you-ll-never-be-a-millionaire/index.html_


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

WNYuber said:


> 16 People you should tip for the holidays.....and we didn't make the list :i'm mad:
> 
> https://www.kiplinger.com/slideshow...ple-you-should-tip-at-the-holidays/index.html


Your doorman, golf or tennis pro, massage therapist. Guess I know where this was aimed towards


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

jlong105 said:


> Your doorman, golf or tennis pro, massage therapist. Guess I know where this was aimed towards


People who can afford Uber Black. &#128176;&#128176;&#128176;


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Someone say hoe hoe hoe? juss kidding 😁

Have some pictures of kids (your own, nieces, nephews, etc) hanging on rear view mirror. If people ask about them just say it's going to be a hard christmas this year. 🥺🥺🥺🥺


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Holidays are a terrible times to drive. Last 5 years I've gotten crap. Even trips on Christmas day, nothing. The weeks before are also very dangerous, people driving with a lot of aggression.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

jlong105 said:


> Your doorman, golf or tennis pro, massage therapist. Guess I know where this was aimed towards


Good point, how many Uber drivers have a doorman, tennis pro, or massage therapist......95% of us live in squalor and dont even own a tennis racket


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

only salaried employees get bonuses.


----------



## Hideyokidshideyowifebcuz (Apr 30, 2019)

No tip. No d*** 🤣


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Someone say hoe hoe hoe? juss kidding &#128513;
> 
> Have some pictures of kids (your own, nieces, nephews, etc) hanging on rear view mirror. If people ask about them just say it's going to be a hard christmas this year. &#129402;&#129402;&#129402;&#129402;


Hoe & Hard said Kitty
&#128077;&#127814; derpixon


----------



## Hideyokidshideyowifebcuz (Apr 30, 2019)

Riders give their number to you and then they don't tip. &#128078;



Mkang14 said:


> Then what's the point of celebrating Christmas &#128530;


The older folks tip. So give rides from opera's, hospitals and convalesce homes.

Christmas party's always surge. So consider that as your tip.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Hoe & Hard said Kitty
> &#128077;&#127814; derpixon


Was a joke✔


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

The only person on that list that I tip is my mailman. He always takes care of my packages. He is a raging alcoholic so I give him a big bottle of cheap whisky.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> The only person on that list that I tip is my mailman. He always takes care of my packages. He is a raging alcoholic so I give him a big bottle of cheap whisky.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> View attachment 379539


Never laughed so hard on a UP post. Good one. That's my man except he drives.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Was a joke✔


Stuffy Bunny &#128048;


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> Good point, how many Uber drivers have a doorman, tennis pro, or massage therapist......95% of us live in squalor and dont even own a tennis racket


95% again &#129315;


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> Good point, how many Uber drivers have a doorman, tennis pro, or massage therapist......95% of us live in squalor and dont even own a tennis racket


"squalor" don't think so, that is a couple pay scales below the Uber driver.
OK maybe one pay scale. OK, many of us are unpleasant. OK some may be even dirty. I guess we are a pretty sorry lot.

_noun_
noun: *squalor*

the state of being extremely dirty and unpleasant


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> "squalor" don't think so, that is a couple pay scales below the Uber driver.
> OK maybe one pay scale. OK, many of us are unpleasant. OK some may be even dirty. I guess we are a pretty sorry lot.
> 
> _noun_
> ...


come on man, you left out the most important part......."as a result of poverty" &#128528;


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

There are many factors that come into play. The most important one is that a client is a decent person. I have been able to get tips out of people that otherwise probably wouldent have. But,to answer the question,holidays make very little difference. A tipper will tip and a non tipper most likely wont. But if you put a little effort in,there is always a chance to turn the tide.


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

I bake for my pax


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

Clint Torres said:


> I bake for my pax


I brake for my pax.
Makes it easier for them to get out of the car at their destination. Most people tend to rate me down when I tell them to tuck and roll.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

jlong105 said:


> Your doorman, golf or tennis pro, massage therapist. Guess I know where this was aimed towards


Well, open the door for them. Offer a massage during the ride. Can't just expect a handout.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

WNYuber said:


> 16 People you should tip for the holidays.....and we didn't make the list :i'm mad:
> 
> https://www.kiplinger.com/slideshow...ple-you-should-tip-at-the-holidays/index.html


If you own a house that has the city empty your garbage than trust me, on that list tip your trash collector! Way more valuable than the mailman.

Every year the week of Christmas I give all three guys on the truck $40. I can then throw out anything I want and they will take it. Our city has strict laws about what you can and can't put in the trash. I put out all the forbidden hard to get rid of stuff no problem. One year I dumped a load of Sheetrock I yanked off my walls and they took it. My neighbor saw what I threw out and put some building supply garbage out and got a fine! LOL


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

WNYuber said:


> Starting next week the holiday season is upon us. I wasn't driving last year so I was wondering if we fell into the category of the mailman, newspaper carrier, salon worker, the doorman, garbage man......
> Maybe the regular Pax that don't tip have been saving up to tip us during the holiday season? &#129300;


Well with pizza delivery I do...but uber? Nope.



Seamus said:


> If you own a house that has the city empty your garbage than trust me, on that list tip your trash collector! Way more valuable than the mailman.
> 
> Every year the week of Christmas I give all three guys on the truck $40. I can then throw out anything I want and they will take it. Our city has strict laws about what you can and can't put in the trash. I put out all the forbidden hard to get rid of stuff no problem. One year I dumped a load of Sheetrock I yanked off my walls and they took it. My neighbor saw what I threw out and put some building supply garbage out and got a fine! LOL


Agreed. We have rules about how many cubic yards of yard waste (tree cuttings, etc) we can put out, how thick the branches can be and how long for each diameter. Supposed to be bundled and tied...the rules are long and ridiculous.

Rules for big trash day--no construction waste, limits on cubic yardage etc.

I just pile everything out there and it magically disappears.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> Wait really? All joking aside....will Uber give us any type of gift or Christmas bonus?


LOL<OLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLLLLLLLLLLLL



Seamus said:


> If you own a house that has the city empty your garbage than trust me, on that list tip your trash collector! Way more valuable than the mailman.
> 
> Every year the week of Christmas I give all three guys on the truck $40. I can then throw out anything I want and they will take it. Our city has strict laws about what you can and can't put in the trash. I put out all the forbidden hard to get rid of stuff no problem. One year I dumped a load of Sheetrock I yanked off my walls and they took it. My neighbor saw what I threw out and put some building supply garbage out and got a fine! LOL


Werd!

I put a $50 under a rock on both the Garbage and recycling bins to keep them from turning me in for all the body parts.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

WNYuber said:


> Starting next week the holiday season is upon us. I wasn't driving last year so I was wondering if we fell into the category of the mailman, newspaper carrier, salon worker, the doorman, garbage man......
> Maybe the regular Pax that don't tip have been saving up to tip us during the holiday season? &#129300;


YES !

NO MATTER WHAT YOU DO

TIPS ARE BETTER AROUND CHRISTMAS !

ENJOY IT WHILE IT LASTS !


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

The season is here... Happy Holidays



Seamus said:


> I'll I can say is NO! I have driven the past 2 holiday seasons and you would think that people would tip better but they do not. In the week leading up to Christmas last year I made an extra effort to be nice and even wore a "Santa Hat"for laughs. At the time my rating was around 4.94. (Just for context I don't care about ratings). During the 12 days of Christmas not only didn't tips get better but the grinches gave me 2-1*'s and 1-2*. Not only that but I charged a cleaning fee for some paxhole who threw up from drinking too much at a Christmas party and he reported me for unsafe driving in retaliation. Ho Ho Ho, no tips won't grow!


The Santa Hat is clever, I may do that the weekend before Christmas (I'm black, so I will be Black Santa) and see what happens


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Seamus said:


> I'll I can say is NO! I have driven the past 2 holiday seasons and you would think that people would tip better but they do not. In the week leading up to Christmas last year I made an extra effort to be nice and even wore a "Santa Hat"for laughs. At the time my rating was around 4.94. (Just for context I don't care about ratings). During the 12 days of Christmas not only didn't tips get better but the grinches gave me 2-1*'s and 1-2*. Not only that but I charged a cleaning fee for some paxhole who threw up from drinking too much at a Christmas party and he reported me for unsafe driving in retaliation. Ho Ho Ho, no tips won't grow!


Covet that 2 &#127775;.... It's a trophy I just cannot seem to get and I've even asked people to rate me 2 &#127775; and got a 5...wtf..


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

WNYuber said:


> Good point, how many Uber drivers have a doorman, tennis pro, or massage therapist......95% of us live in squalor and dont even own a tennis racket


Things were going great when I lived in a dumpster behind a wawa. Then I got kicked out and now I live in one behind a 7-11. Times are tough.

I didnt notice any increase in tips around the holidays last year. I also tip my mialman, garbage men, and the recycling guys


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

MHR said:


> I get more offers of food as tips during the holidays. Basically they're giving me a white elephant gift, they don't like the particular place so pawn it off on me.
> 
> Cookies from the cookie exchange party, free coffee from a coffee shop, free meal coupons from people that received them as a gift but don't like the restaurant.


That's odd. I guess you could re-gift the meal coupons to your boss. &#128522;



Seamus said:


> Seriously, a buy one get one free coupon to Starbucks last year.


I did Eats last year, but I don't think I even got that.



mch said:


> Things were going great when I lived in a dumpster behind a wawa. Then I got kicked out and now I live in one behind a 7-11. Times are tough.
> 
> I didnt notice any increase in tips around the holidays last year. I also tip my mialman, garbage men, and the recycling guys


Do you tip the garbage men for cleaning your home since you live in a dumpster? &#129322;



Mkang14 said:


> Someone say hoe hoe hoe? juss kidding &#128513;
> 
> Have some pictures of kids (your own, nieces, nephews, etc) hanging on rear view mirror. If people ask about them just say it's going to be a hard christmas this year. &#129402;&#129402;&#129402;&#129402;


Good idea. I'm going to post a picture of Tiny Tim from the Christmas Carol.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Always tip the garbage man Properly.

You never Know what you may need to " Get Rid Of".


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

People see their garbage men? Depending on my job I've always either been sleeping or long gone to work when they come around.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> People see their garbage men? Depending on my job I've always either been sleeping or long gone to work when they come around.


Just leave an envelope with cash in a bag along with all of the other rubbish. &#128181; ✉


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

VanGuy said:


> People see their garbage men? Depending on my job I've always either been sleeping or long gone to work when they come around.


Life
Can be very difficult
If your garbage man
Does not like you !



waldowainthrop said:


> Just leave an envelope with cash in a bag along with all of the other rubbish. &#128181; ✉


No.
You leave the envelope
In the box with the fifth of fine whiskey.

Atop the sealed triple bagged bag.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Someone say hoe hoe hoe? juss kidding &#128513;
> 
> Have some pictures of kids (your own, nieces, nephews, etc) hanging on rear view mirror. If people ask about them just say it's going to be a hard christmas this year. &#129402;&#129402;&#129402;&#129402;


Damn girl I love it.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I wouldn't tip a garbage man. I just bring all my extra junk to Jones' Big Ass Truck Rental & Storage.






As for Uber tips, I just drive the same old way every day, never counting on tips but happy to get them. They are still the exception for me so I never expect to get them regardless of circumstances.


----------

